

Backup Service Kicks Customer Over “Infringing” Torrent Files - Sami_Lehtinen
http://torrentfreak.com/backup-service-kicks-customer-infringing-torrent-files-140823/

======
derekp7
From my reading of this, the company wants to prevent themselves from being
used to distribute pirate content. That is assuming they are set up similar to
dropbox, where you can email out a URL leading to a file on your online backup
copy. (Note, I'm not making a judgement on if they are in the right or not --
just an observation).

